# Ctenus sp



## Oski121 (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi there
Who keeps Ctenus sp here,
I have a sub-adult pair of red fangs, they are great spiders,
I was wondering about their bite though, as I know its probably not to good,
has anyone any info advice on these spiders,
Thanks
a few pictures, 
Female





Male

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## pardozer (Feb 1, 2014)

Wow, what a gorgeous spider! Where are they from? Where can I get some?

Are there any sellers that specialize in true spiders?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Feb 1, 2014)

As far as I know, the only Ctenids with a dangerous bite are Phoneutria.  However, I am far from an expert especially with a relatively unknown species.  Perhaps Stefan will weigh in on this.


----------



## Oski121 (Feb 1, 2014)

pardozer said:


> Wow, what a gorgeous spider! Where are they from? Where can I get some?
> 
> Are there any sellers that specialize in true spiders?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


These came from a breeder in Germany,

---------- Post added 02-01-2014 at 04:52 PM ----------




freedumbdclxvi said:


> As far as I know, the only Ctenids with a dangerous bite are Phoneutria.  However, I am far from an expert especially with a relatively unknown species.  Perhaps Stefan will weigh in on this.


Thanks I would like to find out alot more information on them,


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Feb 1, 2014)

I assume these came from polyped.  I would check with him regarding their native range.  I assume their care is similar to other Ctenid species.  Fairly humid, somewhat semi arboreal setup and a healthy respect for their speed.


----------



## Oski121 (Feb 1, 2014)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> I assume these came from polyped.  I would check with him regarding their native range.  I assume their care is similar to other Ctenid species.  Fairly humid, somewhat semi arboreal setup and a healthy respect for their speed.


Yep they were from him, and they are very quick when warm.


----------



## Hanska (Feb 1, 2014)

Ctenids from someone in Germany. Probably something great but, really? You don't know anything about them?.
Almost all of those as I understand are nonsignfigant but _Phoneutria_. Not counting south america, germany
 is where you get those..
We're just over reacting _Stefan_ right?


----------



## Oski121 (Feb 1, 2014)

Hanska said:


> Ctenids from someone in Germany. Probably something great but, really? You don't know anything about them?.
> Almost all of those as I understand are nonsignfigant but _Phoneutria_. Not counting south america, germany
> is where you get those..
> We're just over reacting _Stefan_ right?


These were brought in the Uk, but from a German breeder, I have read about their venom is not meant to be any near that of Phoneutria, but I would like opinions from people who know of these,


----------



## Salticstance (Feb 13, 2014)

This was an interesting discussion about Ctenus in the U.S. 

http://bugguide.net/node/view/69878#135392

Reactions: Like 1


----------

